# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الصحة والسلامه >  >  مافي احسن من المـــــــــــــــــــــــــاءhttp://www.alnassrah.com/images/smilies/bi

## king of love

تحذر التقارير العلمية الصحية من زيادة استهلاك المشروبات الغازية (الكولا وغيرها) في ظل ارتفاع درجات الحرارة التي تخيم على أجواء المملكة هذه الأيام، حيث ثبت أن العلبة الواحدة منها تحتوي ما يعادل عشرة ملاعق صغيرة من السكر مما يجعل تلك المشروبات مسبباً رئيسا لمرضين منتشرين بين أفراد المجتمع السعودي ألا وهما تسوس الأسنان والبدانة فكل علبة بحجم 12أونصة من المشروبات الغازية المحلاة تحتوي ما يقارب 10ملاعق صغيرة من السكر و 150سعرة حرارية على الأقل)، وباحتوائها سعرات حرارية عالية فهي مصدر للبدانة والسمنة وبالتالي التعرض لمشاكل داء السكري وأمراض القلب وهشاشة العظام. 
كما أن ما تحتويه من السكر بكميات كبيرة يجعلها مصدرا رئيسا لنخر الأسنان الذي بلغ معدله أرقاماً خطيرة بين الصغار والكبار شدة وانتشاراً، والمشكلة ليست محصورة في كمية السكر المستهلك بل في عدد مرات استهلاك الأطعمة الغنية بالسكر فقد أظهرت بعض الدراسات المحلية أن واحداً من كل خمسة أطفال في عمر 12سنة بمدينة الرياض يتناول الأطعمة الغنية بالسكر بمعدل خمس مرات متفرقة يومياً على الأقل. 

ولتقريب الصورة بشكل أكبر فإن تناول تلك المشروبات المحلاة بالسكر-الغازية وغير الغازية - بشكل يومي بين وجبات الطعام ثلاث مرات أو أكثر يزيد من احتمال حدوث النخر السني بنسبة 180% مما ساعد في أن البالغين أصبحوا الآن يصابون بالتسوس العنيف والمسمى أحياناً التسوس الإرضاعي لاستهلاكهم العالي من تلك المشروبات عالية السكر ولفترة طويلة سواء أمام الحاسب الآلي أو خلال تأدية العمل أو غير ذلك. 

والمصيبة أن المشروبات الغازية وغيرها من المشروبات غير الطبيعية تضاعف استهلاكها 300% خلال العشرين سنة الماضية، وحجم العلب تضاعف من 375مللتر حتى وصل في الآونة الخيرة إلى 600مللتر بل وإلى أحجام أكبر من ذلك!!! عند محلات الوجبات السريعة مما يزيد الطين بلة ويضاعف المشاكل الصحية بالوجبات الغنية بالدهون والسكريات مصدري الدمار في صحة المجتمعات. 

العصائر الطبيعية البديل بشروط: 

ومن ناحية أخرى ورغم المناداة بالتحول إلى مشروبات العصائر الطبيعية بناءً على أن عصائر الفاكهة أفضل من المشروبات الأخرى الغازية وغيرها، إلا أنه ينبغي الانتباه إلى أمرين: 

أولاً: إذا أضيف للعصائر الطبيعية السكر فإنها تصبح من مسببات الإصابة بالتسوس وكذا السمنة بشكل كبير إذا ما أكثر من استهلاكها. 

ثانياً: العصائر الطبيعية من الفواكه الحمضية كالليمون والبرتقال درجة الحموضة بها عالية، وعليه فإن استهلاكها بكثرة قد يؤدي إلى تآكل قشرة الأسنان العليا (ميناء الأسنان) وعلى المدى الطويل تتسبب في حساسية الأسنان من خلال الإصابة بتآكل الحمضي للأسنان. 

@ فهل مشروبات الدايت-الخالية من السكر- هي الحل؟ 

- إجابة لهذا التساؤل نقول ان مشروبات الدايت-الخالية من السكريات المسببة للتسوس أو البدانة- بديل مناسب للوقاية من التسوس والبدانة إلا أنها لا تزال تشترك مع المشروبات الغازية الأخرى في أنها عالية الحمضية وبالتالي تتسبب في تآكل القشرة العليا من الأسنان هذه الحالة التي تؤدي مع الزمن إلى فقدان طبقات من قشرة الأسنان والمعاناة من حساسية الأسنان. 

لذا فإن النصيحة الذهبية في هذا المجال هو إطفاء لهيب الصيف والعطش بالماء والتقليل قدر المستطاع من غيره من المشروبات الأخرى وحتى العصائر الطبيعية منها. ونصيحة وقائية أخيرة ولتقليل آثار شرب العصائر أو المشروبات الغازية والمشروبات الأخرى بنكهات الفواكه سواء العادية أو الدايت منها ينصح بغسل الفم والمضمضة بالماء بعدها مباشرةً ليزيل ما التصق على الأسنان من سكريات ويعادل الوسط الحمضي بالفم وبالتالي يحمي من الإصابة بالتسوس والتآكل الحمضي للأسنان.

----------


## أمل الظهور

*ايه والله مافيه احسن من الماء* 


*من يزيد الحر وخاصه بايام الرطوبه نلجأ للبيبسي والسفن اب واذا كلش كلش شربنا عصير* 


*الله يعينا على انفسنا* 


*تسلم وربي يعطيك العافيه*

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

لعن الله زيد
والله مافي احسن من الماء لو الواحد يشرب مليون بيبسي
مايروح حر هالصيف والرطوبه غير الماء
يسلموا

----------


## king of love

يسلمووووووووووووووووووووو ع المرور

----------


## ام الحلوين

مشكور خيي والله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## ورده محمديه

_ويعطيك العافيه ولا حرمناااااااااا جديدك_

----------


## king of love

يسلمووووووووووووووووووو ع المرور

----------

